# Victory Arrows on the fast tract.



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*Victory Arrows...*



bartman said:


> We are growing like crazy and we know offer components fro all of our
> V-Force
> X-Ringer
> X-Bolt
> ...


The spec's on the website look good. So, what are the VX-22 arrows?

thenson


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

VX-22's are the same size as the Goldtip series 22. The design is different though and will yield a much more consistent arrow!


----------



## twin2003 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Hey Bart,*

Lookin' forward to workin' with "you guys" on our little project.:wink: 

FYI, no packet yet. I'll PM you also.

-T


----------



## CLAYMORE 13 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

PM sent Bart


----------



## CLEANSHOT1000 (Jan 25, 2007)

*nice*

Very nice looking product line. Good things will come of it.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

What is going to be the gr/in of those vx-22's? BTW nice looking arrows.


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*Fita*

Any plans on a fita type arrow.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

So you can mail-order these puppies anywhere? Bowhunter's Superstore is listed as a dealer but they don't show the Victory arrows on their website yet.


----------



## HerdControlSpec (Jan 12, 2007)

Are you guys all on vacation? My dealer called a few times last week and only got voice mails. He left a couple messages and no one has returned his calls. You can't sell arrows if you don't answer the phones. :tongue:


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Cant waite to get my hands on some anyday now Bart! I will let you know when I get mine!


----------



## Doug10 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Arrows*

Im itching to get mine in.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm eagerly waiting my dozen x-ringers to hit the door any day now. I'm honored to be part of the Victory family and if you haven't had a chance to try these arrows, find the nearest dealer and go get you a few. These things are great.


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Congrats Bart, I hope they keep going that way. BTW, sent you a PM.


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

bartman said:


> We are growing like crazy and we know offer components fro all of our
> V-Force
> X-Ringer
> X-Bolt
> ...


Bart can you Email/ PM me a list of component sizes for the VForce 400 VS1's. I am looking to go with a bushin either the G nock/Uni or the Pin Nock type!


----------



## HerdControlSpec (Jan 12, 2007)

Has anyone heard from them yet?


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

You can get ahold of Bart now. Or, if you are a dealer and have questions or need to place an order, you can call me at 304-640-4535. Ask for John


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

I got home yesterday and sitting on my porch was a big box flying the Victory wings....Yep my x ringers were at the door and eagerly waiting for me to open them up....These are some awesome arrows.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

bartman said:


> We are growing like crazy and we know offer components fro all of our
> V-Force
> X-Ringer
> X-Bolt
> ...



Can you tell us more about the VX-22?

Cheers,


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

These are the most consistant shafts I have ever shot. Spine tolerances with the gpi on the HV's are Remarkable...Simply a Superb Arrow!


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Just got mine today and love the look of them already. Can't wait to get them fletched up and start shooting them. I will post pics as soon as I get them fletched up and cut.


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*No Dealers*

No dealers found and no prices found!


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

What are the prices for these guys? I don't seem to have a dealer here in Wisconsin.


----------



## WilliamsTD (Oct 14, 2004)

I was shooting Easton Fatboy 400's, 100gr tip at 282 fps and I bought a dozen of the X-Ringer HV 350's and was able to drop 43gr. I'm using same tip weight and vanes with the arrow cut about a 1/2" shorter and getting 301.5 fps throught the same chronograph. This will also give to the chance to back the draw weight down about 4lbs to see if I can shoot steadier and still shoot low 290's.

The weight of the arrows for the dozen was closer than the advertised +/- 3 gr, mine were 1.62 gr and if you take out the worst 2 arrows the other 10 were scary close in weight. I have setup 3 arrows and matched the weight to 0.3 gr.

I have only shot them one time so far. I had a 10 mph crosswind blowing, so it wasn't the best conditions, but they seemed to group very well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

*dealer*

guys and gals can pm me with questions.WE are becoming a dealer and can order for you if you don't have a local dealer and we'll ship anywhere in the world!


----------

